# Jammie Thomas v RIAA jury instructions



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"We now have a copy of the jury instructions in Capitol Records v Thomas-Rasset."
http://www.p2pnet.net/story/23539

Says the plaintiffs clearly mark their discs regarding copyright and then goes on to say "downloading" is infringement.

She didn't download the physical disc did she?

I need a new computer.

Download, make, roast beef.


----------

